# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  الاستصحاب

## سالي جمعة

الاستصحاب



الأصل في الأحكام الشرعية الثابتة بأدلتها أن تبقى قائمة مستمرة ومستتبعة لآثارها إلى أن يرد من الشارع ما يغيّرها، أو يقطع استمرارها، والاستصحاب أصولياً، لا يخرج عن هذا المعنى، إذ مفاده: استدامة حكم سابق ـ سلبي أو إيجابي ـ ثبت بدليله فيما مضى، وعده قائماً في الحال، والاستقبال، مستتبعاً لنتائجه، حتى يطرأ دليل آخر يغيّره، أو يزيله.

الاستصحاب لغةً واصطلاحاً

أما لغةً، فالاستصحاب طلب المصاحبة، ملحوظاً فيه معنى «اللزوم والمرافقة» ومن هنا قيل: استصحبت الحال، إذا تمسكت بما كان قائماً في الماضي، كأنك جعلت تلك الحال مصاحبة غير مفارقة. وأما اصطلاحاً ، فمؤاده أن: ما ثبت في الزمن الماضي، فالأصل بقاؤه في الزمن الآتي، وكلُّ ما كان في الماضي، ولم يظنَّ عدمه، فهو مظنون البقاء.

وعلى هذا، فالاستصحاب ليس دليلاً جديداً مستقلاً، ولا أصلاً من أصول الاستنباط، وإنما هو تقرير لحكم ثابت بدليله في الماضي ، يلجأ إليه المجتهد، حين لا يظفر بدليل جديد مغير للحكم السابق، بعد البحث والنظر في المصادر التشريعية المعروفة، فيحصل له ظن بقاء الحكم السابق بدليله، وهو ما أشار إليه الخوارزمي في كتابه الكافي، فيما نقله الشوكاني إذ يقول:«فإن المفتي إذا سئل عن حادثة، يطلب حكمها في الكتاب، ثم في السنة، ثم في الإجماع، ثم في القياس، فإن لم يجده، فيأخذ حكمها من استصحاب الحال، في النفي والإثبات».

أنواع الاستصحاب عند الأصوليين

الاستصحاب من حيث الحكم السابق الثابت بدليله،  أربعة أنواع، غير أن بعضها لا يتحقق فيه معنى الاستصحاب الذي ذكر.

النوع الأول: العدم الأصلي، أو البراءة الأصلية الثابتة قبل الشرع. والواقع أن هذا حكم عقلي صرف، إذ لا تكليف قبل الشرع عقلاً، وبراءة الذمة مستمرة حتى يرد من الشرع ما يشغلها، فيستمر هذا الحكم بقيام دليله، وهو العقل، ولا حاجة إلى الاستصحاب، وإن كان الشرع يؤيد العقل، يقول الغزالي:«فاستندت البراءة الأصلية إلى الدليل العقلي».

النوع الثاني: ما دل الشرع على ثبوته، واستمراره، لقيامه على سبب يقتضيه، كعقد الزواج، سبب لقيام الزوجية، فتُعدّ قائمة بالعقد شرعاً، والعقد نفسه يقتضي استمرارها أيضاً، حتى يطرأ دليل جديد على إنهائها، وقطع استمرارها بالطلاق، وكذلك الملك الثابت بعقد البيع الذي أنشاه، يقتضي استمراره أيضاً، ولا محل للاستصحاب في هذا النوع، إذ لا حاجة إليه، والدليل على أن العقد يقتضي الاستمرار والبقاء، أن التوقيت يفسده.

النوع الثالث: الإباحة الأصلية في الأشياء شرعاً، لقوله تعالى: )هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً( (البقرة 29) ولقوله سبحانه: )وسخَّر لكم ما في السموات و ما في الأرض( (الجاثية 13)، ولا يدرك معنى لهذا الخَلق، والتسخير، امتناناً، سوى إباحة الانتفاع وحلّ التصرف، باستثناء ما يوجبه العقل بالضرورة ، أو يمنعه لغلبة الضرر. وهذا متفق عليه لدى جمهور الأصوليين.

النوع الرابع: استصحاب حكم الشرع السابق الذي استوجبه وصف مظنون البقاء، ولم يظن عدمه، بعد البحث والنظر، ومثاله المفقود الذي لا يدري أحي هو أم ميت، وكان قبل فقده حياً بيقين.

ولقد اختلف الأصوليون في مدى قوة هذا النوع من الاستصحاب وهم على مذاهب ثلاثة رئيسة:

الأول: أنه حجة مطلقاً، لأنه تقرير لحكم سابق، في الزمن الحاضر، وهو مذهب الشافعية، فيستتبع آثاره كافةً، حتى يرد الدليل المغيّر، فيصلح دليلاً على دفع دعوى المدعي طلب إرثه من المفقود، حفاظاً على حقوق المفقود، ولا تطلق زوجته، لاستصحاب حياته، وكذلك يثبت حقه في إرثه من غيره.

الثاني: أنه حجة في الدفع لا في الإثبات، بمعنى أنه يدفع دعوى الخصم، صيانة لحقوق المفقود، ولكن لا يصلح لإثبات حقوق جديدة للمفقود لم تكن ثابتة له من قبل . وهو مذهب كثير الحنفية فلا يرث، ولا يورث، ومنشأ الخلاف «هل سبق الوجود مع عدم ظن الانتفاء، هو دليل البقاء، أو لا؟»، أجاب الحنفية بالنفي، والشافعية بالإيجاب.

الثالث: أنه ليس حجة مطلقاً، لا في الحكم الوجودي ولا العدمي، ولا يصلح حجة دافعة، ولا مثبتة لأن دليل الوجود لا يستلزم البقاء، لأن الوجود والبقاء أمران متغايران، فكان الاستصحاب استدلالاً بلا دليل، وهو باطل.

فتحي الدريني




مراجع للاستزادة



- أبو سهل السرخسي، الأصول (دار الكتاب العربي ).

- محمد بن علي الشوكاني، إرشاد الفحول (مصطفى البابي).

- عبد الله بن أحمد النسفي، كشف الأسرار على شرح المنار، ج3 (المطبعة الأميرية، القاهرة).

----------

